
The World Can’t Take Much More Shale Gas - prostoalex
https://www.wsj.com/articles/the-world-cant-take-much-more-shale-gas-11594114202
======
discordance
[http://archive.is/zzTVs](http://archive.is/zzTVs)

~~~
woodandsteel
Thank you.

I think HN should have a rule that no paywalled link be published without
including an alternative.

------
throwawaysea
Related Bloomberg video on the profitability of fracking (16 min long):
[https://youtu.be/jFWHxZpF9rc](https://youtu.be/jFWHxZpF9rc)

~~~
ljf
A tldr for this who don't watch: it isn't - it is full of investor money and
even when gas is trading at high prices it is not profitable.

------
jeppesen-io
Will this lead to more coal plants shutdown?

~~~
acidburnNSA
Yes and nuclear. Gas is better than coal for air pollution and slightly better
(but still very bad) for climate. Nuclear is low carbon and doesnt have air
pollution so it is terribly counterproductive to build gas in its place.

~~~
asdfadsfgfdda
Natural gas is not slightly better, it's significantly better than coal for
climate. Emissions are about half as much as coal per kWh. Switching from coal
to natural gas has probably reduced America's CO2 footprint more than all new
renewable generation combined. In the short term and without cheap storage,
renewables just cannot scale compared to natural gas.

~~~
bradbot
Does this take into account the amount of methane released from burn off and
leaks?

~~~
acidburnNSA
No. When you consider those it's about as bad as coal. Even at half coal, 490
gCO2-eq/kWh is tremendously incompatible with a climate solution. All the gas
companies are trying to greenwash and say they're the perfect partner for
renewables but they're terrible high-carbon fossil emitting beasts.

Still way better than coal on the deaths-from-air-pollution metric.

But not a reasonable or good option. We need to stop celebrating the
transition from coal to fracked gas and get on with actual low carbon energy
like solar, hydro, nuclear, wind.

Nuclear being the best of those :)

------
ars
Glad I didn't lock in a "low" price with my gas supplier. Everyone was
predicting higher energy prices.

~~~
starpilot
Except for the data scientists at your gas company :)

~~~
eru
You don't even need in-house data scientists for that. Just look at the
futures market.

The futures market not only gives you guidance for how prices are expected to
develop, but also lets you transfer the risk of price movements to willing
counterparties. Sometimes for a fee, of course.

------
Animats
Worlds smallest violin plays.

~~~
082349872349872
On board Akademik Cherskiy, they might be playing balalaika[1].

[1] "Я играю на балалайке / Это самый русский инструмент"

